# German Language pack for Windows Xp



## BlaG0

I need "German language pack" for Windows XP, can someone give me link for free download ... 10q


----------



## patrickv

http://german.about.com/library/blcomp_win.htm
oh and by the way , welcome to the forums, please take your time to review the rules


----------



## PC Hobbyist

Welcome to the forum.

If all you want is to be able to type in german, then you can change the keyboard settings.

However, if what you are referring to is the MUIP (Multilanguage User Interface Pack) which will change the entire windows xp interface to another language, then you might be out of luck.

Unlike Vista, the MUIP or XP is not available in retail. There are two ways to get it:
1. You have a "volume license" for XP (for example like large coorporations)
2. You have a professional or universal subscription to MSDN

You can read more about it here:
1. FAQ about XP MUI packs
2. Dr. International on microsoft.com


----------

